# Which fork? Rockshox Recon Silver vs Suntour XCR 32.



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

I finally blew up the venerable coil fork on my venerable Fuji Outland 29er. NBD is a loooooooooong ways off and I'm broke as, so I'm stuck looking for the most budget friendly upgrade I can find. Here's what I'm looking at (if you know of a better price for either of these or a better fork in the same price range I'd be much obliged):

Recon Silver

XCR 32

I'm assuming that the Rockshox is better out of the gate than the SR, but price counts, so how much better? I'm a moderate rider at best and was mostly happy with the performance of the old Suntour coil fork I was on, so I'm thinking more in terms of durability (I'm a clyde) and serviceability (I do all my own work, can't afford the LBS mechanic). The one thing I definitely didn't like about my old fork was the terrible slop in the stanchions, I don't know if that's because it was worn out or because it sucked or both - is either of these forks I'm looking at particularly better than the other in terms of stiffness? Is there any difference in ease of service, any "factory" tools required that I won't have? And durability, whatever I get will need to last me a couple years, I'm assuming the Rockshox will be better here too, but ~$80 better? I'm flat bust so every penny counts. Performance is my last criteria, but I've never owned an air fork and may not know what I'm talking about - if the Rockshock is going to absolutely blow my mind vs. the Suntour then I'll wait a paycheck or two, where if it's only an incremental upgrade I'll likely save my bucks.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The XCR has 1 plastic bushing and 1 metal per side. RS has 2 metal. So it'll last longer as far as sloppiness goes. The Raidon has 2 metal bushings. The Suntours have a sealed damper so they need less maintenance.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> The XCR has 1 plastic bushing and 1 metal per side. RS has 2 metal. So it'll last longer as far as sloppiness goes. The Raidon has 2 metal bushings. The Suntours have a sealed damper so they need less maintenance.


Thanks, that's definitely helpful. I found a Rockshox service video on Youtube, it doesn't look too bad so the durability of the metal bushings might be worth the extra cost and more frequent maintenance.

I found this Manitou Markour air shock for a little less than the Rockshox, so let's throw it in the mix too.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

At your weight if you can find an air fork with at least 32mm stanchions that will help. The Manitou is the best of the 3.


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

I think it’s tough to go wrong with any of them if you’re not a super aggressive rider.. they are recreational air forks that should all work a lot better than your old coil fork so if you can save a little on one vs the other you’re still doing good and improving your ride.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

https://www.srsuntour.com/collections/forks/products/raidon-xc-lo-r?variant=27529038787

$200 with the upgrade program.

https://www.srsuntour.com/pages/upgrade


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

cobba said:


> https://www.srsuntour.com/collections/forks/products/raidon-xc-lo-r?variant=27529038787
> 
> $200 with the upgrade program.
> 
> https://www.srsuntour.com/pages/upgrade


Yeah, I bought this bike used so I'm not eligible for the upgrade program. That'd be nice though.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Manitou... no brainer.

RS second, Suntour last.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> The Manitou is the best of the 3.





phantoj said:


> Manitou... no brainer.


What specifically is better about the Manitou? It says the stanchions are 30mm aluminum?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

If you can do a raidon your good, cant go wrong there.

Xcr is garbage

Recon vs the manitou fork, their about even honestly. Some people dont realize Manitou is in the entry OEM market too. And their about even with recon.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Yootah said:


> What specifically is better about the Manitou? It says the stanchions are 30mm aluminum?


Much lighter, TPC damping is good stuff... It's an air fork, are the others?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Manitou Marvels can be found on ebay for not much more then the Recon.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Had the crappy xcr or scr whatever suntour, It's made to open screen doors at best.
Upgraded to the raidon
That was a very good fork.. transformed my ht

Had the RS xc30,, It got the job done.

Now on the Recon and It works just fine, Big tubes, good and stiff, responds well to my adjustments, Mine has a remote lockout and I use it.
Am very happy with this $200-$250 Recon fork

BUT have never owned better !

Starting my second year on the Recon, still feels like new but when It needs a rebuild'
I will upgrade, Not going to spend money on a $200 fork.

I won't move up much, just up to a $400 or maybe a $500 fork, It will be a RS


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

Osco said:


> Had the crappy xcr or scr whatever suntour, It's made to open screen doors at best.
> Upgraded to the raidon
> That was a very good fork.. transformed my ht
> 
> ...


Ok, so Recon Silver vs. Raidon, you like the Recon better? Stiffer?


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

Found a Fox F29 for sale locally, $50. It'll need service, at least oil if not a rebuild. Any thoughts on this fork? I've heard stories about Fox stuff needing frequent service that only the factory can do, should I run?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

My older hardtail came with a recon silver and it performed reasonably for over 2 years of hard use. I have since gotten a FS trail bike, so the hardtail sees mainly gravel and smoother flow type trail use. BTW, I was about 290lbs when I got the older bike.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

Yootah said:


> Ok, so Recon Silver vs. Raidon, you like the Recon better? Stiffer?


Any further thoughts on the above question, Recon Silver vs Raidon?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

k9adv said:


> Any further thoughts on the above question, Recon Silver vs Raidon?


I'd pick the Raidon because it has a sealed compression/rebound damper. No maintenance of that required. I would change out the grease on the air side for a medium oil for less stiction. Your next fork can be a Manitou.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

I went with the Raidon, I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yootah said:


> I went with the Raidon, I'm happy with it so far.


Will be good. Eventually the grease on the air side gets dirty or dry and the fork isn't as supple. That's when you pull the lowers, clean out the grease on the air side and use oil to improve performance.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Im not a big fan of the raidon as much anymore. Lasted half a season (and Im not hard on my bikes compared to others) before it started having issues. This was after sealing and going oil instead of grease. Went through them completely now and their great again. But already have a Manitou Magnum Pro. So my Raidon hangs in my garage, been meaning to put then up for sale but havent made it that far yet.

Raidon is way better than Suntour XC series, not sure I would say better than Recon though. More on par with rockshox XC32 Solo air but I havent been on a Recon in a LONG time so newer versions could be better or worse 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> Will be good. Eventually the grease on the air side gets dirty or dry and the fork isn't as supple. That's when you pull the lowers, clean out the grease on the air side and use oil to improve performance.


Cool. 15wt or so?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not critical. 30 is good.


----------

